# Don't fall for DoorDash $600 guarantee.



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

In my market (might be different for yours) DoorDash has a $600 guarantee if you complete 75 deliveries by end of August. This equates to an $8 per order guarantee. Each delivery averages about 30 minutes and calculated out it will take about 38 hours to do 75 deliveries. That is $16 per hour before expenses. That is not worth it. Maybe, if they guaranteed $600 and then gave a Bonus 200 on top of that.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

This has all come about bc nobody is taking their God awful requests lately (last 2 months)...They have been trying to sneak the $2/3 offers in with a 2 trip request (I've been cancelling those off lolol). I know a lot of orders haven't been fulfilled bc I've been logging off and back on, 20 minutes later same requests.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's what would be fair. 75 trips guarantee 600 before tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

All these apps are the same horse of a different color. Uber and Lyft have pulled the same scams for years. It is nothing but Ant bait courtesy of the Industrial Psychologists they employ.

These "guarantees" are mind games, nothing more. So if you go out and do your 75 trips and take shitty offers you get the very mediocre $8 per order...Congratulations! (meanwhile while you tied yourself up with garbage you missed the good deliveries.). If you do better than the $8 per order average you get nothing!!! 

A real incentive would be a BONUS on top of earnings not a guarantee.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Interesting how different the "challenges " are. My little paltry challenge is 60 for $100, so that has to be a bonus and not a guarantee. I will of course accept the challenge for the extra "Benny" since I already do more than 60 deliveries a week.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

$600 of stolen tips.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

What do these delivery companies think, that we're just a bunch of unskilled workers who don't have an alternative to work much higher paying jobs like being a dentist, attorney, etc?

Do they even know how difficult it is to turn a steering wheel with power steering?

Stop being so modest with that $600+$200 stuff. $15k guarantee for 40 hours or GTFOH.

Greedy bastards!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

What guarantees and bonuses.... never see them in SLC 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> All these apps are the same horse of a different color. Uber and Lyft have pulled the same scams for years. It is nothing but Ant bait courtesy of the Industrial Psychologists they employ.
> 
> These "guarantees" are mind games, nothing more. So if you go out and do your 75 trips and take shitty offers you get the very mediocre $8 per order...Congratulations! (meanwhile while you tied yourself up with garbage you missed the good deliveries.). If you do better than the $8 per order average you get nothing!!!
> 
> A real incentive would be a BONUS on top of earnings not a guarantee.


The 3.25 offer plus the 2.00 stacked offer for 3.2 miles from the same restaurant is now an 18.34 offer in my area.
Cherry picking in a different environment.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> What guarantees and bonuses.... never see them in SLC &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


It may not be given to everyone, I haven't delivered on the platform since end of May so think they might be trying to lure me and others back in. I've logged in a few times over the months to see what demand and offers were like. I'm like nope not worth my time. If the distance is a ways away to pickup and the delivery is 2x that far, I don't move unless it is showing over $12.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Seamus said:


> All these apps are the same horse of a different color. Uber and Lyft have pulled the same scams for years. It is nothing but Ant bait courtesy of the Industrial Psychologists they employ.
> 
> These "guarantees" are mind games, nothing more. So if you go out and do your 75 trips and take shitty offers you get the very mediocre $8 per order...Congratulations! (meanwhile while you tied yourself up with garbage you missed the good deliveries.). If you do better than the $8 per order average you get nothing!!!
> 
> A real incentive would be a BONUS on top of earnings not a guarantee.


I drive for Uber and constantly used to give drivers incentives like you do 50 trips and get a 125.00 bonus. I fell for it, did 49 trips I thought ok next trip will be quick. WRONG!! I drove for 12 hours more and not 1 ping. ASS HOLES knew exactly what they were doing, SCREWING THE DRIVER. Didn't fall for it again. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I made that 600 on a previous bonus.
Yes it was a total scam. At the end of the bonus i got ( SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS EXTRA INTO MY BANK ACCOUNT)
Plus the normal fare and tips .


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> that we're just a bunch of unskilled workers who don't have an alternative to work much higher paying jobs like being a dentist, attorney, etc?


Pretty much, do you a different opinion?


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone know anything about the doordash referral bonus? If I refer someone I supposedly get $900 if referee does 260 deliveries within 60 days. Is it legit? Like any gotchas I should be aware of before I refer people?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> I drive for Uber and constantly used to give drivers incentives like you do 50 trips and get a 125.00 bonus. I fell for it, did 49 trips I thought ok next trip will be quick. WRONG!! I drove for 12 hours more and not 1 ping. ASS HOLES knew exactly what they were doing, SCREWING THE DRIVER. Didn't fall for it again. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me!!


You are so right. Back in 2017 I was chasing a Lyft bonus and needed 5 rides on the last day. I went to the middle of a large city and figured I would take 5 quick minimum rides. Wrong, I couldn't get a ping to save my life on a busy Friday night in a busy city. They made me chase garbage all night, and then "lost" one of my trips. I finally got it with 20 minutes before midnight but had to take terrible rides in a very high crime city.


----------

